# CBT Exams Out-of-State



## megan (Sep 1, 2020)

Now that the PE exams are transitioning to CBT, do we still need to take the CBT exam in the same state where we intend to get our PE stamp? Or are we allowed to take the exam out-of-state without throwing a wrench into our in-state application process? The Pearson VUE test center in my city looks backlogged from the pandemic, and some of the out-of-state options seem enticing.

I plan to email my state board about this, but figured I would ask here too to see if any of the other testers have already encountered this with their CBT exams.


----------



## Rajan (Sep 2, 2020)

You can go to any Pearson VUE test center. I does not matter in state or out of state.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 2, 2020)

megan said:


> Now that the PE exams are transitioning to CBT, do we still need to take the CBT exam in the same state where we intend to get our PE stamp? Or are we allowed to take the exam out-of-state without throwing a wrench into our in-state application process? The Pearson VUE test center in my city looks backlogged from the pandemic, and some of the out-of-state options seem enticing.
> 
> I plan to email my state board about this, but figured I would ask here too to see if any of the other testers have already encountered this with their CBT exams.


I believe you can. I am taking my test in New Jersey, much closer to home, although I am taking it for New York state.


----------



## CAPLS (Sep 2, 2020)

Most of the time yes. Some state licensing boards still want you to only take it in their state, but that’s changing very quickly right now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 9, 2020)

megan said:


> Now that the PE exams are transitioning to CBT, do we still need to take the CBT exam in the same state where we intend to get our PE stamp? Or are we allowed to take the exam out-of-state without throwing a wrench into our in-state application process? The Pearson VUE test center in my city looks backlogged from the pandemic, and some of the out-of-state options seem enticing.
> 
> I plan to email my state board about this, but figured I would ask here too to see if any of the other testers have already encountered this with their CBT exams.


You should definitely verify with your state board before scheduling an out of state exam.


----------



## HealthcareNut (Oct 12, 2020)

Does anybody know if Florida specifically allows out-of-state PE exams?  I'm concerned about a friend who's scheduled to take it in Georgia.  FBPE's website implies that you can and this page https://fbpe.org/licensure/licensure-process/engineering-exams/#pe-exam doesn't say you can't but IDK.  Nothing along the way ever indicated to her that it would be a problem.  I'm just now hearing that some states don't recognize out-of-state exams.


----------



## megan (Oct 13, 2020)

@HealthcareNut - maybe you could call the Florida state board to double-check for her? I was able to confirm this with Colorado DORA relatively easily.


----------



## HealthcareNut (Oct 16, 2020)

@meganI got a reassuring response from NCEES. 

"This (PE) exam is a national exam and the results are accepted by all boards, regardless of who approved you to take it and where you sat for the exam."

Florida Board of Professional Engineers said something to the same effect.


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jun 10, 2021)

I already wrote NCEES and they said you can take it anywhere for CBT.
So for me, I live in Florida but registered through the TX board. I’ll take it in FL.

For The last Civil Engineering paper exam for October, we are still required to travel and take the exam in the state in which we are registered. I asked about that bc of COVID


----------

